# MD5-Hash einer Datei



## jobu0101 (28. Nov 2010)

Hallo Freunde!

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es bereits gute Implementierungen in Java für die Ermittlung des MD5-Hashs einer Datei gibt.


----------



## ice-breaker (28. Nov 2010)

java.security.MessageDigest

eine Google-Suche hätte dich selbst zu dem gleichen Ergebnis gebracht ...


----------



## jobu0101 (28. Nov 2010)

Will ich das Verfahren auf Dateien anwenden, muss ich dann erst den kompletten Dateiinhalt in ein Byte-Array lesen? Das ist bei Dateien von mehren GB Größe sicherlich nicht so praktisch. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit das mit einem Stream zu machen?


----------



## madboy (28. Nov 2010)

Du brauchst nicht die komplette Datei auf ein Mal, es reichen auch Blöcke von Daten, die an eine der 
	
	
	
	





```
update(...)
```
 Methoden übergeben werden. Siehe z.B. Getting MD5 Sums in Java (erstes Googleergebnis btw. bei Suche nach "java md5 file")


----------



## jobu0101 (28. Nov 2010)

Vielen Dank. Die Seite ist echt prima!


----------

